# IRAQ Video about electrical wiring and system inspections



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Joe did you see him test that smoke detector without his arc suit on?

OMG.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't really think it matters if it is the NEC the CEC or any other recognized code as long as whatever code was used that it was fully enforced.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8LOLswfTkQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

A guy posts actual topics related to electrical safety and proper work and gets called boring. 

Interesting I wonder what Nate thinks. Electrical Discussions on an electrical contractors site. :whistling2:

Well I liked the video. :thumbsup:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

It looks like they are more following bs 7671 using the rcd testers, and actually doing an inspection and test then the nec in my opinion.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Am i suppose to support some 3rd world country's lack of electrical integrity while mine _(and i am an AMERICAN)_ is undergoing state by state austerity depleteing _ours_?


Seems priorotites are in order here, let's work on our safety first, thanx


~CS~


----------



## Joe T (Sep 14, 2011)

It would depend on what the installing contractor's contract with the USG required.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Not wearing any PPE?* :no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Am i suppose to support some 3rd world country's lack of electrical integrity while mine _(and i am an AMERICAN)_ is undergoing state by state austerity depleteing _ours_?
> 
> 
> Seems priorotites are in order here, let's work on our safety first, thanx
> ...


We are, at a generous price to fill manufacturers pockets.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> We are, at a generous price to fill manufacturers pockets.



Oh the irony. :laughing:




Shockdoc said:


> I'm sorry many here don't agree with some of my practices. If a customer wants to lowball me and supply material like a few GCs i've dealt with when times were hard I am sure to get what I'm worth, either in cash or material.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Edrick said:


> A guy posts actual topics related to electrical safety and proper work and gets called boring.
> 
> Interesting I wonder what Nate thinks. Electrical Discussions on an electrical contractors site. :whistling2:
> 
> Well I liked the video. :thumbsup:


It was a joke. Even joe knows that, jeez. You people aren't gonna quit until this place blows...


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It was a joke. Even joe knows that, jeez. You people aren't gonna quit until this place blows...


Quit what? The post I was responding to seems to have gone missing


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Edrick said:


> Quit what? The post I was responding to seems to have gone missing


Click on the. Link in my other post and you'll see why I thought you directed that at me.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Try this instead!!*

http://www.dvidshub.net/video/57894/tast-force-safe-iraq#.TnKin2jg3WJ


----------



## Joe T (Sep 14, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> None


 
So you are saying that the Goverment gave a contract to a contractor that did not have a specified standard?:no:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Ask them?


----------

